# First Time Salmon Fishing



## BaitCaster (Sep 1, 2010)

The salmon in Lake Ontario are staging around the river mouths preparing to spawn. In fact, there have been reports that some salmon have started running up the rivers after the rain we had in August.

I am preparing for my first time ever Salmon fishing this weekend. I was planning on trolling the mouth of the Humber river for staging salmon, but it looks like we are going to get some rain and wind on the weekend. I'm not to keen on taking my tin out on Lake Ontario trolling in high winds, but the rain might trigger a run, so I might just sit on the river and see what I can catch.

I picked up a couple of kwikfish and some casting/trolling spoons this week along with some slip floats and roe bags, so I think I am well armed. Should be interesting.

If anyone has some suggestions or advice for my first time out I would greatly appreciate it!


----------

